# Life in Mombasa?



## NiceToqueEh (May 4, 2014)

My husband has been contacted by a headhunter with a potential job in Mombasa. I haven't been able to find much information about living there. Can anyone shed some light? What are the potential safety issues? What is driving like? Are there many expats there? We have a pretty active (i.e. sporty) lifestyle - are there a lot of activities available?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

NiceToqueEh said:


> My husband has been contacted by a headhunter with a potential job in Mombasa. I haven't been able to find much information about living there. Can anyone shed some light? What are the potential safety issues? What is driving like? Are there many expats there? We have a pretty active (i.e. sporty) lifestyle - are there a lot of activities available?


What?


----------



## JerryHCien (Mar 21, 2015)

interesting, more details please


----------

